# Hoo boy...



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I'd pay for pictures of this! You've definitely got your hands full. She jumped up while standing on her hind legs only? Amazing....


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

LOL oh pics are definitely needed


----------



## Fozzybear (Feb 27, 2008)

Sounds like it could be an interesting show! Glad I will be there to witness it.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Yup-I'm with everyone else-will pay good money for pics of this


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

Oh what a FUN day that will be for her!! :uhoh: LOL Three of them!!!! :bowl:Amazing what these guys can do when they set their minds to it!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Yeah, and I'm sure that she had a dripping wet, sloppy beard :yuck: 

She IS cute , though... 

This weekend will be the opening performance of the Jay Hooper's Thurston vs The Dogfather's Tommy Smack Down Event. 
I'll have 911 on speed dial.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Fozzybear said:


> Sounds like it could be an interesting show! Glad I will be there to witness it.


Hey, I hope you'll have your camera ready! Maybe she'll have a Second Act!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

paula bedard said:


> Hey, I hope you'll have your camera ready! Maybe she'll have a Second Act!


Camera's will be confiscated at the door.:--policeman:


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Hahaa...hoo boy is right! Like I said...dogs will always keep you on your toes! Haha! Thanks for sharing that Laura!


----------



## Fozzybear (Feb 27, 2008)

Pointgold said:


> Camera's will be confiscated at the door.:--policeman:



Rats! So much for Selling Photos to the highest bidder.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Finn's first summer at the river he jumped from the ground onto the *boat on the trailer*. It was hilarious, at least five feet. Pups gotta do what they gotta do.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Fozzybear said:


> Rats! So much for Selling Photos to the highest bidder.


 

WHEW! Called THAT one right... I mean, "The security guard will return your camera after the show." (as soon as I can do a quick change into that rent-a-cop uniform...)


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

That is funny. I really with someone had a camera in their hands at the right moment. : I could picture Caue doing something like that as he often times is more driven by his "Urges" than his brain. :doh:


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

Lol. Very funny. How did the weekend go?


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

goldengirls550 said:


> Lol. Very funny. How did the weekend go?


None of the three hooligans embarrassed me. In fact, they made me look good. I was very proud of them, and they had a very good time.
Meeting Fozzybear and his wife was a high point, as well.


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

Pointgold said:


> None of the three hooligans embarrassed me. In fact, they made me look good. I was very proud of them, and they had a very good time.
> Meeting Fozzybear and his wife was a high point, as well.


Good. I'm glad to hear you had a good time.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

goldengirls550 said:


> Good. I'm glad to hear you had a good time.


 
Thanks. I posted some (lousy) pics here: http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=55111

of Talli the spinone, Crew, Thurston, and Maybe.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

What a fun story! How old are the pups? I went over and looked at the thread weekend pictures as well. They are lovely!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

sammydog said:


> What a fun story! How old are the pups? I went over and looked at the thread weekend pictures as well. They are lovely!


Thank you.
Talli, Tommy, and Thurston are all not quite 10 months old, and Maybe just turned 3. They all had a fun weekend.


----------



## MurphyTeller (Sep 28, 2008)

I have only one thing to say about that.....YOUTUBE 

Well honestly...I love naughty puppies - LOVE naughty puppies - the naughtier the better! I guess that's the performance person in me ;-)

Erica


----------



## MurphyTeller (Sep 28, 2008)

Pointgold said:


> Thank you.
> Talli, Tommy, and Thurston are all not quite 10 months old, and Maybe just turned 3. They all had a fun weekend.


I was a little late (a weekends worth) on the post. Glad you and the puppies had fun!

E


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

goldengirls550 said:


> Good. I'm glad to hear you had a good time.


Is this the same one...Hillside goldens in Missouri...If so I love there Smith and Wesson.....


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

Yep. I'm showing a Hillside boy now. :wave: Wesson (BISS,Am/Int CH, U-CDX Hillside Smith-N-Wesson CDX TDX RAE WC SDHF VCX ) is actually the pup's grand-daddy!

I love their dogs too. We hope to hit the rings this fall if he looks nice :crossfing


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

MurphyTeller said:


> I have only one thing to say about that.....YOUTUBE
> 
> Well honestly...I love naughty puppies - LOVE naughty puppies - the naughtier the better! I guess that's the performance person in me ;-)
> 
> Erica


Me, too. I think that the "naughty" ones are always the smartest ones!
Talli, Thurston, and Tommy (now known as The Three Stooges) all have a wicked sense of humor - they are a blast to be around!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

MurphyTeller said:


> I was a little late (a weekends worth) on the post. Glad you and the puppies had fun!
> 
> E


 
Yeah, well, since I am always a day late and a dollar short, I can't say much!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

goldengirls550 said:


> Yep. I'm showing a Hillside boy now. :wave: Wesson (BISS,Am/Int CH, U-CDX Hillside Smith-N-Wesson CDX TDX RAE WC SDHF VCX ) is actually the pup's grand-daddy!
> 
> I love their dogs too. We hope to hit the rings this fall if he looks nice :crossfing


 
PRETTY puppy, and I love LOVE his name!


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

Pointgold said:


> PRETTY puppy, and I love LOVE his name!


Aww.. thanks. He's a lot of fun already! The breeder said his registered name made her laugh and if we didn't use it, she would :

I'm sooo excited about this dog. I'll have to get more pictures up here soon.


----------

